# Help : info on S5 Team Ultegra Di2 group set



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello folks, 
For those of you who have bought the stock S5 Team with Ultegra Di2 group set, can I check with you if you had a rubber grommet fitted to the wire coming out from the hole at the top of the BB? This wire is connected to the FD unit. 

Mine doesn't have a grommet and I think there should be one... Otherwise, sweat, rain water and all sort of grime can go it... 

Anyone?


----------



## Yamilo (Sep 18, 2012)

I have the Base S5 but always thought the Team ultegra was mechanical, not Di2. I had my LBS install di2 for me and they indeed put a grommet on that wire for the bottom bracket. Best I can advice is to go to the shop where you bought the bike and have them find it for you.


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

Definitely should have a rubber grommet at every frame point... Will be an oversight by your LBS... Go and grab one and fit it yourself, or get them to do it... A much better way of keeping out water etc is using a very small amount of black silicone sealant... I prefer to use this at the FD & RD exit points than the grommets... I also use a little underneath the TT entry point grommet...


----------

